# GPS antenna ?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The higher it is the better the signal reception will be.
The fewer the obstructions between it and the horizon
in all directions, the better it'll work. Maybe a bracket
mount off a platform leg would be your best bet.


----------

